# Grizzly Salmon Oil



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

I just ordered some for Oakley after hearing what a great effect it has on skin, coats and shedding (even tho Oakley hasn't shed very much yet). 

Is there anything I need to know when I start him on this like "bad breath" or "loose stools". 

By the way, our vet suggested "cod liver oil". Good thing I checked here before I purchased some.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Just use as directed and you should be fine. You don't want to use more than recommended.....although ours would drink/eat the whole container if we let them.

When he gets wet....he may smell a bit fishy :lol:

Oh and after he eats, he'll have fish breath!

I've never seen loose stools from Salmon Oil.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I just put my boys on Salmon oil & different results from both boys. Oliver, who I expected problems due to his delicate intestional tract, has had none. Nygel has had a looser stool but nothing really drastic - I've just had to wipe him down:yuck: I will say that the results with Oliver have been AMAZING - rash has cleared up, itching has almost gone away completely & I've taken him off his allergy meds!


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm hoping it clears up some of Oakleys itching bouts. He did have a Staph Infection this past fall and did alot of itching from that. 
Sounds like everyones had good results.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

SO whats the different between Grizzly Salmon Oil and the Icelandic Salmon Oil? Are they about the same?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The important omega 3's that you need are EPA & DHA. The icelandic has EPA: 644 mg / tsp; DHA: 414 mg / tsp. Mine use this (among others) and get 2 tsp / daily. You can compare the amounts in Grizzly to this.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i might be retarded, because i've looked on the website and i can't find anywhere where it says how much of EPA and DHA.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMM... If that's the case, I would choose a brand that lists the amount of EPA & DHA. MHO


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I just found this on their website, www.grizzlypetproducts.com/salmon_oil/salmon_oil.html Looks like it would be comparable. The thing I don't see on their website is a statement that it is pollutant free........most have a statement that says they are heavy metal and pollutant free and I feel this is very important.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Rosco's Mom said:


> SO whats the different between Grizzly Salmon Oil and the Icelandic Salmon Oil? Are they about the same?


I believe Grizzly Salmon Oil is from Alaska. The state of Alaska has a statewide ban on salmon farming. Much of the cheaper supermarket salmon people purchase for eating come from salmon farms, many are located in South America. Because salmon (outside of the Great Lakes regions) are ocean going fish they swim free and are less subject to pollutants... however farm raise salmon have to remain sequestered in a relatively small area and are fed the same manufactured foods their whole life. It was shown several years ago through analysis that farm raised salmon contain high levels of heavy metals in their fat... and salmon carry quite a bit of fat. That's why there are cautions out about limiting your intake of salmon. Ocean going salmon do not have this problem. So by stating the use of only Wild Alaskan salmon oil then by implication that means it low in heavy toxic metals. Some oils only contain a blend in which some Alaskan oil is used... beware and read the labels carefully. I believe (but don't really know for sure) that Icelandic salmon oils also come from ocean going salmon and they also come with a full complete analysis of the oil... not sure if its required by law as I believe some of the Scandinavian countries do... but you do pay for that peace of mind as Icelandic salmon oils seem to come at a premium.


----------

